# Who bathes their beadries?



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Just curious.

I try and give mine a bit of a soak about once a month. More if he does something silly like walk through his poop. He really likes it though. Luke warm water in a shallow container and he's in heaven. He just sits there and closes his eyes and chills. When he's had enough he climbs out. It's kinda funny, actually.

Anyone else do this?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I always gave my iguana baths every other week at least. Especially sence he grew like a weed and shed constantly, it would help loosen his old skin up. They look awsome when they swim. Like a mini gator.

He hated me though, so I got rid of him to someone with more experience with them. He is a free romer now, so I'm glad he's in a better place, and cant bite me anymore









are beardies easier to tame than iguanas? I like lizards, but even though I held it every day anywhere from 30min to over an hour, he just never warmed up to me.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I am new to beadries but I think I may start doing this very soon.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sadboy - Make sure the water is shallow and not too warm. The beardie should be able to stand up in it.

Jayson - I find beardies incredibly tame and docile. I have come across a few with attitude and that can be mean but if you handle them with any sort of regularity (I take mine out maybe once a week) then they should be fine. I've also hand fed mine quite a bit, so he probably knows me from that too.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

i used to have 4 of them, and then would play in the water, it was the coolest thing to watch.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i try to 1-2 times a week

i find that adding a wash cloth under them (for there feet to grip) and a sponge (for front feet to stand on) works well to have them feel safer and be more comfortable


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Good idea with the sponge/washcloth. My guy is super placid 99% of the time so it's never been an issue but really good idea.

I think I'm going to try it more often. I want to build him an enclosure for outside to keep him outdoors during the core summer months when its nice and hot and I think I'll give him a nice water area in his enclosure to wade in if he's feeling like it.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

my beardie takes baths multiply times a day. i got a piece of plexi-glass and silconed it inside its enclosure to make a wall so my beardie could have a pool to swim in. its about 10x12x3 (lxwxh). my beardie loves it, i like watching it swim so its a win win.

also i think it helps with its sheds and also to go to the bathroom cause 99% of the time it goes in its pool. i have to clean it every other day


----------

